# help with year & model of art deco colnagos



## papy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, I need some help finding the year and type my two colnago's are. Both are art deco, one has a tear drop down tube and top tube, the other is like my C-40 carbon, which Iam not sure the year of. Sorry no pictures at the moment.


----------



## papy (Sep 15, 2013)

if it helps the bikes say titano and "CYCLE 2000 Marcel Seurin Ex-Mecanicien Du Tour De France"


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

the Titano one probably says Titanio?

Which I would make an Ovalmaster. Mine is a 1999 or 2000 in AD10.


----------



## papy (Sep 15, 2013)

Well titanio is on both bikes so is the marcel seurin, I was thinking mid to late 90's. They were my fathers I recived them when my father passed so not sure if they are c40,c50,ect,ect... I was told that marcel was build the bikes, not sure if thats true or not.


----------



## papy (Sep 15, 2013)

Can anyone help me? I've only got one reply , if more imfo is needed please say so. thinking about selling


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Pictures would help greatly.


----------



## papy (Sep 15, 2013)

Will work on it.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

The washingmachine post has this to say about the origins of the decor paint:


> taking advantage of this italian heritage, ernesto colnago, already a progenitor of superior italian frameology took to having the frames of his master frameset individually painted by craftsmen of the airbrush, and art decor was born. search about the interweb for photos of the all conquering wordperfect cycle team, that which morphed across the decades to eventually become rabobank as it is today, and marvel at those beautiful colnago masters with chromed lugs and unique art decor paintwork. it would have been hard to concentrate on any breakaway from the peloton while confronted with such delicate brushwork on the top tube.
> 
> though the design when applied to colnago frames, and it did eventually find its way onto the carbon colnago c40, was ostensibly of similar imagery, the fact that each was hand-painted meant that they could be nothing but unique. minute differences added a certain je ne sais quoi that could be individually exploited by each owner. the cognoscenti delighted in this distinction as applicable to their choice of bicycle, making it quite literally no competition when it came to walking satisfied from the showroom floor.


The Wordperfect team took over after Buckler-Colnago-Decca for the 1993-4 season--so that sounds like about the right time frame for the origin of the Decor paint.

AFAIK, there are at least five and a half iterations of Colnagos that are titanium--all of which are likely to have Titanio on them:

-the original all-titanium frame, aka "Monotitan' although I don't know if it was marketed by that name. AFAIK, there are versions out there with both a Master profile crimped top tube and a smooth tube--both with 1" headsets;
-the very unusual Bi-titan with the double downtube, 
-the Ovalmaster with the wide section ovalized tubing,
-a similar Ovalmaster called "Lux Oval Master" that has a master-like crimped top tube, although the teardrop tube is retained for the down tube; 
-the CT-1 (essentially the same as the original frame with a 1" headtube but the addition of the carbon B-stay, and then 
-the CT-2--almost the identical bike but with the head tube bumped to 1 1/8".

A simple Google turned up Marcel Seurin as a pro rider from the 60s--perhaps he went on to run a bike shop?


----------



## papy (Sep 15, 2013)

Thnak you thats a big help. I did take photos, Iam trying to figure out how to post them. Frist bike- crimped top tube, smooth down tube, second bike teardrop both top and down tube. What was AFAIK, have not seen that in anything I"ve looked at. I just found out (phone call in the middle of this) that Serin was also a michanic for a team inthe TDF and later a bike shop in Bergerac France where he made these two bikes, I think 94-95


----------

